# heartburn as early as 2 & 3 dpo anyone?



## filipenko32

Hi, 

I have noticed that I am getting mild heartburn these last few days. Does anyone think this is a pregnancy symptom? I just can't wait another week or so to test I have to symptom spot!! Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Dinwi

Yes, I had it early and often when I was pregnant the first time. It ended in very early miscarriage but I don't think there is any correlation. I had it again last month along with many other odd symptoms and SWORE I was prenant (still think I was) but got no positive. I am pregnant again this month and entering my 6th week (making it 2 weeks longer than my last MC) but have had very little? It's confusing - but I def. think it is a sign :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks I hope so! It's eased off now. I am only 5dpo and think i have all these symptoms! H&H 7 months 2 weeks left for you!


----------

